# Outback Roll Over On I-15



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

My wife just got home from work and told me she saw a accident. She said the truck a white one was headed north on I-15 towards Barstow. It was pretty well totalled and the outback was laying on it's side. Sorry but that is all the info I have so far. She said she didn't have a good look because she was by it so fast, I told her to slow down 80+ is a little much. I will keep an eye on tomorrows paper. Kirk


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OH NO............ How awful.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's terrible
Sure hope no one was hurt
Keep us updated Kirk

Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh no, that's terrible!
Anyone find any news links?


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Oh no, that's terrible!
> Anyone find any news links?


 I hope no one got hurt 
I looked and didn't find any links, but if some one does let us know

Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Let's keep our fingers crossed it isn't one of our members...or that anyone got hurt.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I looked too and couldn't find anything...how sad for them








hope everyone is ok, please post if anyone hears anything...


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Still have not heard any more about this 
has anybody else

willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, This is scary!









Are we all accounted for? Roll call time...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, This is scary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Here









willie


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry nothing in the local paper today but that doesn't surprise me. My wife did say that she say a lady standing next to the CHP car. So this may be a good thing because the local paper usually only publishes accidents where someone was hurt. She also said that the Outback was laying on its side on the shoulder of the freeway and that the truck was quite a ways away from it. The truck was maybe 50 feet off the road laying in the desert. She said her first thought was that is to small of a truck to be pulling that TT but she could not tell me what kind or type it was. I will keep a eye open on the paper or if the person involved is a member they can fill us in. kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

CJ, present and accounted for.

Sorry to hear that. I cringe at the thought.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Beerman here. I haven't seen anything in my local paper, so I hope that means nobody was hurt.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Wonder what caused it? Has it been windy lately?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I-15 through that area is usually very windy.


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

This is never good to hear about but especially for this to be our fellow owners.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keep us posted!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Not me.

This time.

Kevin P.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, This is scary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safe and sound in Camarillo.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You know it can't be me, I haven't shut up since it happened


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> You know it can't be me, I haven't shut up since it happened


Man! I'll say!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You know it can't be me, I haven't shut up since it happened


Man! I'll say!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That's gonna leave a mark


----------

